# Craig's List Homosexual Sex



## alababba (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, so I'm new here and just thought I'd throw this out to see what everyone thinks. 
I'v been living with my girlfreind for five years, and I'm crazy for her, aint no one else in my life but her. 
She just got a new job about a year ago, and is gone for two weeks and home for two weeks. So being a very horny guy and totally not into cheating, ever, I was sorta looking on craigs list just to see what was available just for fantasy, had no intention of ever screwing another woman. Just for jerk off fantasy, you know. You get a bit tired of just living at the gym to pass the time.
So in casual conections there was an add for this fag that wanted to meet and suck off other men, so for kicks I email him, anyway he was all over it. All I had to do was show up wipp out my cock and he didnt expect nothen back, and I know that your pretty safe as far as sexual diseases go if your getting head and you dont have any open cuts on your dick. Long story short, I went he blew me and could he suck cock!! So this was a couple of months ago and I pick him up in my car he sucks me off and leaves its great. 
Idont like that I have this secret, but on the other hand its hasnt hurt our relationship at all. I just close my eyes and its my girlfreind down there slurping away. So this has been going on for a few months now about twice a week. Last nite when I picked him up he had bought me a present, shit, like a real nice pair of jeans. I told him that I couldnt take them and that the deal was I pick him up only for sex, I dont even want to know his name. Well he looked real hurt and started to cry. So after he blew me I told him that was it,dont email me again I dont need that shit.
I sorta fell bad about it but I was upfront from the begining. 
So
has anyone else done this? I havent told any of my freinds, theyd think I was a fag, but it worked real good for me. And I can honestly tell my girlfreind that I never cheated on her, bonus.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK! take this gayness to a gay website.


----------



## upthearsenal (Sep 1, 2010)

woah, why would you sign up here and this be your first post? it's rollitup, not suckitup. either way, who gives a fuck if some guy sucked your dick, you're kind of a shitty guy for doing that your girlfriend.


----------



## alababba (Sep 1, 2010)

hey hey, slow down a wee bit. I dont think what i did was shitty at all, i didnt cheat on my girl. And I'm not gay. I guess i dont feel all good about it or this wouldnt have been my first post. Just needed to talk about it, to peeps i dont know. At least I'm honest, and also probably not the first or last straight guy that has done this, so dont need the childish prudery there dangledo,grow up. We all have needs, i just tryed to get mine meet without hurting anyone mainly my girl. I feel sorry for the kid, but hey, it would have only been once but he kept emailing me and being the horny slut that iam i couldnt say no.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 1, 2010)

i thought this was gonna be a hot hooker story.. bummer


----------



## bajafox (Sep 1, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> i thought this was gonna be a hot hooker story.. bummer


Same here, too many guy on guy threads these days...


----------



## upthearsenal (Sep 1, 2010)

guy on guy threads, weird haha. okay, well hopefully in the future you enjoy this site and contribute grow info.. either way, did you ask your gf if she was okay with it? to be fair, she is the only one who can judge if it were cheating or not. the fact you aren't considering yourself gay shouldn't matter, a homosexual act is homosexual even if someone is straight. and those post are always intended for NSA, so that kid shouldn't have let it get to him, not really your fault.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow i thought you kept misstyping she. So yours a guy that got another guy on Craigs list to suck it up??????? Let me put it like this you are Gay..... I dont know what else to say this is a little out there for a supposed to be straght guy. Tell your girls you switched teams kuz that shits gay.......


----------



## Banditt (Sep 1, 2010)

alababba said:


> So
> has anyone else done this? I havent told any of my freinds, theyd think I was a fag, but it worked real good for me.


bwahahahaha


----------



## notpatient (Sep 1, 2010)

on so many levels is this wrong, 1.if a man sucks your dicks it kinda makes you gay 2. you've invested 5 years with a women and if you told her what you did she would leave you. 3. this is not a homo site you prolly threw that shit out there so some other homo would see it and you could start a free fag hook up and ,,,, 4. To think for one second that what your doing is fair(to your partner/GF) your a fool and your parents did a horrible job raising you and you might need to seek counseling to get the shit in your dome untwisted


----------



## SoonCome (Sep 1, 2010)

You are def a buttfuckin queer. Although it does sound like u may be from the UK, and the girls there all have cankles, and your hottest chick is like a 4 over here. Back to the subject, you are a buttfuckin queer. I'ts ok. Accept the jeans, let your boyfriend blow you, then cheat on him with your ex girlfriend, then maybe you can post us questioning your queerness bc you secretly liked the taste of beaver.


----------



## andar (Sep 1, 2010)

Yea your an idiot. You don't think that getting a blow job is cheating then why didn't you get a girl to blow you. don't worry your girl is probably fucking other dudes every trip she takes.


----------



## Bubbleponic (Sep 1, 2010)

your gay dude... not that i have anything against bein gay, to each his own... ask your girl if she considers that cheating!!!! not only is that cheating but your gay...... shes gonna leave you and then tell all your friends what happeneed!!!! your done dude!!! no friends or girl... and if it spreds around!!.. better keep his number!!!! u gonna need it....
how can u let another man touch your junk and not feel uncomfortable?????


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 1, 2010)

Just break up with the girl dude... don't be selfish. You know what you did was wrong. Dont be a dick, be a dude.


----------



## SoonCome (Sep 1, 2010)

Bubbleponic said:


> how can u let another man touch your junk and not feel uncomfortable?????


Because he enjoys chugging penis.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol yeah man you're not gay, you just like getting blow jobs from dudes. Totally makes sense. 

One more thing how is that not cheating? If you are not feeling bad about it why would you ask a bunch of strangers for an opinion. Obviously you're so embarrassed you literally have no one you could ever tell. 

Do you hangout at the gym to check out dudes working out? Stop lying to yourself and live your life.


----------



## leirlic (Sep 1, 2010)

why would you use the word fag which fags normally hate to be called when you're one yourself?


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol Lets take a poll. No pun intended. 

How many straight dudes here surf craigs list looking for dudes to get chug jobs from?


----------



## safegrower (Sep 1, 2010)

1. You ARE cheating and you know it. 2. In my mind you are a fag, in Obama's a homosexual 3. Tell your girl now so she can move on. Thanks have a nice day. How is that for a first post?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Sep 1, 2010)

Straight men don't fuck other men end of story. I'd don't really believe in bisexuality... I lump all men that have sex with men as homosexuals. I know for a fact if it were socially acceptable with their friends and parents these people would be full blown gay. It always shocks me how some guys really just do fuck anything (fat chicks, dudes, ect). I had a friend like that, he'd fuck dudes and have Gf's but at least he was open about his preference for men (he liked fucking them, but didn't want a relationship with them). You might want to reevaluate your sexual preferences. I see nothing wrong with homosexuality (and I won't rip on you for you're sexual preference), but you may be living a lie. That could case some conflict down the line. 

In any case, you still can get STD's from unprotected bjs. Most commonly genital warts easily transmit from mouth to penis. Now think about this...if this Craig's list guy gave you a BJ without knowing you (in a car like a street walker) and has done so repeatedly then imagine how many BJ's this guy is giving out each day/week to other random men. I know covered BJ's suck but I'd still bag it up. If you did give you're girlfriend an STD she most definitely could sue you and it's easy to match who gave you virus based STD based off of simple genetic testing and the nature of viral mutations.


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 1, 2010)

Was his name aznsouljah27 by any chance?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2010)

HomeGrown&Smoked said:


> Was his name aznsouljah27 by any chance?


oh hell no....


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2010)

HomeGrown&Smoked said:


> Was his name aznsouljah27 by any chance?


looooooooooooool


----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2010)

alababba said:


> hey hey, slow down a wee bit. I dont think what i did was shitty at all, i didnt cheat on my girl. And I'm not gay. I guess i dont feel all good about it or this wouldnt have been my first post. Just needed to talk about it, to peeps i dont know. At least I'm honest, and also probably not the first or last straight guy that has done this, so dont need the childish prudery there dangledo,grow up. We all have needs, i just tryed to get mine meet without hurting anyone mainly my girl. I feel sorry for the kid, but hey, it would have only been once but he kept emailing me and being the horny slut that iam i couldnt say no.


grow up? you're surfing the net for dudes, and say its not cheating on your girl. Calling yourself a horny slut. Youre a butt pirate, plain and simple.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 1, 2010)

I couldn't believe this, than I thought to myself "To each his own Howzer, let it go". I'll be sure not to open posts with "Craig's List" in the title anymore


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 1, 2010)

dangledo said:


> wtf..... butt pirates everywhere


Trust me dude, he has earned it . . .


----------



## SoonCome (Sep 1, 2010)

alababba said:


> hey hey, slow down a wee bit. I dont think what i did was shitty at all, i didnt cheat on my girl. And I'm not gay. I guess i dont feel all good about it or this wouldnt have been my first post. Just needed to talk about it, to peeps i dont know. At least I'm honest, and also probably not the first or last straight guy that has done this, so dont need the childish prudery there dangledo,grow up. We all have needs, i just tryed to get mine meet without hurting anyone mainly my girl. I feel sorry for the kid, but hey, it would have only been once but he kept emailing me and being the horny slut that iam i couldnt say no.


Keep lying to yourself Liberace. It's ok to be a gay homo. And yes you are most likely the first person here to smuggle bone in a mans mouth you just met online, sorry. Again you sound like you are from the UK. Just go to Gatecrasher or The Ministry of Sound and pick up a sweaty techno loving nancy boy. Embrace your queerness Luke.


----------



## Gank (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess you thought no body would know you here. Well guess what, WRONG. So she is home two weeks and gone two weeks. I know who you are....Now everyone is going to know, just watch how people look at you next time you go out. Ha Ha Ha (my evil laugh)


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 1, 2010)

LOL WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF.!
This is the gayest of the gay!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 2, 2010)

gayer than 9 dudes fuckin 8 dudes


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 2, 2010)

dangledo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK! take this gayness to a gay website.


HAHAHAHA

This is sooooooooooooo weird!


----------



## alababba (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not gay, I just like to get my dick sucked. This is the first time i ever let another man do my tool. 
And i'v had lots of girls, most of them are still friends. and some i would still be with except for moving for work or school. Its real childish to think that if a guy sucks your cock and you like it its weird and must be gay. I just like the feel, i dont care who's down there.
I wouldnt hook up with a chick because, knowing me, i tend to form emotional and sexual bonds if i have sex with a chick. And I consider it cheating on my girlfreind. I dont have any feelings this way with another guy atall. After i cum they can walk of the end of the world for all i care. And Its a lot safer as far as diseases go. And I dont fuck other guys, shiit!!! I think you all should do some growing up, because most of your replys have been worthy of a five year old. Ronjohn is the only one that made any sense, what you doen tonite Ronjohn? LOL just kidden.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 2, 2010)

Of course you're cheating on her, and of course you know this... otherwise, you wouldn't be hiding it from her. Period. Case closed.

You can tell others to grow up all you want, but it doesn't change the fact that straight men don't get sucked off by other men. Straight men would be turned off by the very idea, and they *certainly* wouldn't hook up with another man from an Internet ad for oral sex. This wasn't even one of those, "Wow man, I was sooo drunk, and next thing I knew he was slobbering all over my cock! I didn't wanna like it, but you know, I was just so DRUNK!" You sought it out, with intent. Deal with it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

does the dude dress up like a girl or it's all man? LOL eitther way, that's gay! and that's cheating.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Get some respect for yourself and your girl man.

Probably a fake thread, but you're gay if it's real, and a cheater.


----------



## alababba (Sep 2, 2010)

ou can tell others to grow up all you want, but it doesn't change the fact that straight men don't get sucked off by other men. Straight men would be turned off by the very idea, and they certainly wouldn't hook up with another man from an Internet ad for oral sex. This wasn't even one of those, "Wow man, I was sooo drunk, and next thing I knew he was slobbering all over my cock! I didn't wanna like it, but you know, I was just so DRUNK!" You sought it out, with intent. Deal with it.

Well i guess the above is bullshit, because i'm as straight as they come and i did everything you said straight men dont. Maybe your idea of the straight stereotype is whats fucked up. I dont respect gay men, but i do women, everything thats good in my life came from females, everything. My mom, my girl, even my little brother that i love for ever.
My fucken dad tryed to sell me to his dealer when i was five to pay his fucken heroin tab. Its way easy for me to have casual sex with someone i dont respect. I dont respect gays, or men they serve a purpose thats all. I could never disrespect a women by demeaning her to suck my cock when i dont even know her, that would be wrong.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 2, 2010)

You have way more issues than previously suspected. I hope you find your way man.


----------



## alababba (Sep 2, 2010)

ya okay, i'm really fucked up, and a homo. But hey, i probably have a closer relationship with the women in my life than any of you. And i know i'm a better lover than most of you dip shits, because i never have had a girl leave me, it was always me that left first.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2010)

alababba said:


> ya okay, i'm really fucked up, and a homo. But hey, i probably have a closer relationship with the women in my life than any of you. And i know i'm a better lover than most of you dip shits, because i never have had a girl leave me, it was always me that left first.


Thats because you fuck her like you fucking a man.Get locked up you will probably love it.


----------



## OutDaCloset (Sep 2, 2010)

you're such an idiot. first of all im offended that you would even post some gay shit like that. i thought girls were on craiglist selling pussy, i totally 100% didnt expect such a gay, and fucked up story. also you're a total fag....YOU LET ANOTHER MAN SUCK YOU OFF!!! how much gayer can that be. also, to think that you cant get STD's from a blowjob is like thinking you cant get poked when jumping into a pile of needles. You should tell your girlfriend about the story so she'll leave your gay ass, AND you should go get yourself checked for STDs (anyone who gives free blow jobs, to anyone, over craigslist is pretty desperate.......I bet you have herpes now, or even worse AIDS seeing as its most common among gay men)




man you're so gay and ignorant....you should really have more self respect.


----------



## danno48 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, you are a faggot. Anyone who wants or allows another man to suck his dick is for positive, absolute certain a homo. No ifs, and or buts about it dude, you ARE a faggot. There is no gray area here. If you really do have a girl, then yes, you did absolutely, positively cheat on her.


----------



## amrad (Sep 2, 2010)

humm where to begin? Like someone already said, to be extremely generous you have a multitude of issues. And your total disrespect for another man, gay or not, is just one of them. 
To me you sound like a very typical case of early childhood sexual interference. Your obvious self hatred ie your disrespect and dislike for other men, which in reality is your hatred of YOU. Your clinging to the only person that made you feel safe, ie your mother, and girlfriend, women in general. And your love for your little brother that you most likely see as YOU if your life projectory had not been interfered with by abuse.
And although your life may seem to be going swimmingly along, these issues dont go away. You should seek professional help. I usually just leark this site, but your obvious plea for help would be hard for me to ignore.


----------



## GreenGurl (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow guys, what a bunch of homophobic nerds you are! Not all straight men are "turned off" by homo sex, that is totally a lie. SEX is SEX, and can be really hot no matter who is involved. Now of course we all have our turn offs (big people, purple people, hairy people, whatever) but those are largely based on our own FEARS. Talk to a therapist before you try to argue with me on that, or just piss off, seriously.

Actually, I think the whole gay/straight obsession is a little sophomoric. Just get your groove on and leave other people alone!

So aababba, you're not necessarily gay in my opinion (not that it matters to me, honey) but you did cheat on your girlfriend... sorry. And you did treat that poor craigslist guy pretty badly. 

But you do have one thing going for you, you got a lot of guys on this forum really excited over your post. Nice work. ;D LOL (sorry boys!)

And before any of you try to say I'm some raging bull-dyke, save your insults for your mother. Nerds.


----------



## Wordz (Sep 2, 2010)

You should have got some peanut butter and rubbed it on your wang and then had a dog lick it off cuz that is not cheating.


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 2, 2010)

Wordz said:


> You should have got some peanut butter and rubbed it on your wang and then had a dog lick it off cuz that is not cheating.


LOL- Technically, you care correct. But the fact that it is so much worse *should* stop him from doing that. If that doesn't, the fact that dogs can't use the interet will. It's not cuz' they're dumb, they just don't pay the bill.


----------



## corÃºm (Sep 2, 2010)

all i gotta say is.... if its all good with you. tell her. if she's the most important thing in your life... why the fuck are you posting on an MJ site. do you even smoke douche bag?

GTFO.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you even tell your girl?See how she feels about your homo tendencies.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> Wow guys, what a bunch of homophobic nerds you are! Not all straight men are "turned off" by homo sex, that is totally a lie. SEX is SEX, and can be really hot no matter who is involved. Now of course we all have our turn offs (big people, purple people, hairy people, whatever) but those are largely based on our own FEARS. Talk to a therapist before you try to argue with me on that, or just piss off, seriously.
> 
> Actually, I think the whole gay/straight obsession is a little sophomoric. Just get your groove on and leave other people alone!
> 
> ...


I was just going to say, my mother IS a raging bull-dyke. She would probably throw down over some pussy. Honest. lol.


----------



## dragonbud (Sep 3, 2010)

I've surfed on craigslist. I search M for F not M for M. If I was a gay guy without a girlfriend to hurt I would search M for M. Be honest with yourself; if you wanted a blowjob you could have sought out female companionship, but you opted for anonymous sex with a guy.

Better figure out where you are going with this, it will most likely lead to unprotected sex in a Greek bath house. Then your girlfriend will get HIV and you will have royally screwed up, now won't you?

How's the weed crop? Oh you don't grow or smoke? So why are you here?

The next guy who blows you might also enjoy having sex with dead bodies, think Jeffery Dahmer. Good luck


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

dragonbud said:


> I've surfed on craigslist. I search M for F not M for M. If I was a gay guy without a girlfriend to hurt I would search M for M. Be honest with yourself; if you wanted a blowjob you could have sought out female companionship, but you opted for anonymous sex with a guy.
> 
> Better figure out where you are going with this, it will most likely lead to unprotected sex in a Greek bath house. Then your girlfriend will get HIV and you will have royally screwed up, now won't you?
> 
> ...


Why are there only a hand full of folks around here with this sense of humor? When I think of Jeffrey Dahmer, insulting homophobic jokes come to mind as well. Who else is with me?


----------



## Vento (Sep 3, 2010)

LOL thanks for the laughes on this thread ..Very funny 

OP ... I just want to point out ... Having a man sucking your cock is gay ..NO matter how you look at it .. It's like sayin " I'm Not Gay ...But My Boyfriend Is ! " .. Its funny ... but it makes no fuckin sence 

I have to ask though ... Why not hook up with a chick ?... The internet is teeming with horny girls of ALL kinds and types all with a need for cock , Makes no sence that you would do it with a guy ..... Wait .... is this one of them " Trolling " threads i keep hearing about on the news ?...Bahha Im out !

lol


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 3, 2010)

LMAO wow.. just WOW


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> LMAO wow.. just WOW


After reading i think that was everybodys first words..WOW just fucking WOW!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn guys dont be so quick to judge. Did you kiss him? No, Im kidding, your gay. And stupid if you were paying and didnt get a reach around. You must live in a really conservative state cause most of America doesnt care if you want to come out. Shit your girl might even be down for some 2 on 1. Your girl will have to get a strap on though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Damn guys dont be so quick to judge. Did you kiss him? No, Im kidding, your gay. And stupid if you were paying and didnt get a reach around. You must live in a really conservative state cause most of America doesnt care if you want to come out. Shit your girl might even be down for some 2 on 1. Your girl will have to get a strap on though.


 Ahh come on dont even put more thoughts in this sick guys head.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 3, 2010)

A.I.D.S. LMAO People are wierd! rotf


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2010)

enuff said


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 3, 2010)

you need to get punched in the face


----------



## alababba (Sep 3, 2010)

what the fuck? is kindergarden out already? You sure dont know me, because i'd be the last guy youd ever wana fight. It would be your last fight in this life, forsur.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 3, 2010)

lol Alababba when you gonna come out of that closet?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

alababba said:


> ya fuck ya all, as usuall the only one that made any sense was Greengirl. Thanks Mame for that. Its working great for me and my girl, when she comes home i treat her like the Lady she is, we make sweet love, not just sex, love. For you fucken kids that might be somethin new. And when she's away i get my dick sucked by a kid that loves to do that thing, nothin wrong atall. No one gets hurt we all are adults. And he dont have any diseases as far as i can see, hes got good teeth and no sores on his mouth or anything.


 Just listen to yourself.Ask your girl if this is normal.Ill bet you she will leave your gay ass for a straight man who would want her to suck their dick not no fucking dude or trannie.
Dude your gay i doubt you will fuck anything up.Go back to your homo boyfriend.


----------



## SoonCome (Sep 3, 2010)

alababba said:


> ya okay, i'm really fucked up, and a homo. But hey, i probably have a closer relationship with the women in my life than any of you. And i know i'm a better lover than most of you dip shits, because i never have had a girl leave me, it was always me that left first.


What part of "You are a buttfuckin queer.." did u not undesrtand? Getting your dick sucked by a dude was the gateway to a 18 on one anal gangbang. Since we are all stupid and have no idea about what makes someone gay, why don't you run this by some of your mates? Because they would point out the obvious! You enjoy baby batter all over your face. It's ok dude. Some people like having thier chests dumped on. Also, the reason you have such close relationships with the women in your life, is the same reason you most likely enjoy wearing Victorias Secret lacie thongs, you wish you were one of them. Also, the reason you always leave girls is because you wish Clive and Colin were turning you into a human rotisserie in Knightsbridge right about now. Do you honestly think u would have had this sort of reaction if this thread was about you having another girl blow you? The issue here is u need to leave your girl because you love shopping, musicals, picnics, long walks in the park, poetry and The Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Sep 3, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. fucking gross.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 3, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> you need to get punched in the face


Sign me up!


----------



## Stoneyk (Sep 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by alababba 
ya okay, i'm really fucked up, and a homo. But hey, i probably have a closer relationship with the women in my life than any of you. And i know i'm a better lover than most of you dip shits, because i never have had a girl leave me, it was always me that left first.

Ya i bet... every girls needs a good gay friend.
Dude seriously the fact that 99.99999999999% of strait guys get physically ill hearing your story doesnt clue you in that this aint normal shit for a strait guy?
Bare minimum your bi, an cheating is cheating doesnt matter if its a dude or a chick its not even so much what you do. Cheating is when you give anything that should be reserved for your partner to some one else. affection kisses or dick it dont matter.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 3, 2010)

alababba said:


> ou can tell others to grow up all you want, but it doesn't change the fact that straight men don't get sucked off by other men. Straight men would be turned off by the very idea, and they certainly wouldn't hook up with another man from an Internet ad for oral sex. This wasn't even one of those, "Wow man, I was sooo drunk, and next thing I knew he was slobbering all over my cock! I didn't wanna like it, but you know, I was just so DRUNK!" You sought it out, with intent. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> Well i guess the above is bullshit, because i'm as straight as they come and i did everything you said straight men dont. Maybe your idea of the straight stereotype is whats fucked up. I dont respect gay men, but i do women, everything thats good in my life came from females, everything. My mom, my girl, even my little brother that i love for ever.
> My fucken dad tryed to sell me to his dealer when i was five to pay his fucken heroin tab. Its way easy for me to have casual sex with someone i dont respect. I dont respect gays, or men they serve a purpose thats all. I could never disrespect a women by demeaning her to suck my cock when i dont even know her, that would be wrong.


You are so gay, that you dont think your gay... now thats fuckin gay.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 3, 2010)

alababba said:


> what the fuck? is kindergarden out already? You sure dont know me, because i'd be the last guy youd ever wana fight. It would be your last fight in this life, forsur.


 LMAO Dude you aint gonna do shit! BECAUSE YOUR GAY!!!!!!!!! WOW!! I TOLD MY GIRL ABOUT THIS THREAD SHE WAS CRACKING UP YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY. alalalabab, you just open a can of whip ass. Not in a gay way either sicko.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 3, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> Wow guys, what a bunch of homophobic nerds you are! Not all straight men are "turned off" by homo sex, that is totally a lie. SEX is SEX, and can be really hot no matter who is involved. Now of course we all have our turn offs (big people, purple people, hairy people, whatever) but those are largely based on our own FEARS. Talk to a therapist before you try to argue with me on that, or just piss off, seriously.
> 
> Actually, I think the whole gay/straight obsession is a little sophomoric. Just get your groove on and leave other people alone!
> 
> ...


Dont encourage his std spreading, unfaithful, homosexual tendencies. He just doesnt know he is a full blown cock smuggler yet. In due time, in due time.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 3, 2010)

Grow up guys.........everyone knows if your straight and let and man suck your ding a ling while you think of a girl your straight......ha.....j/k....Seriously be yourself man......don't be afraid of who you are........


----------



## OutDaCloset (Sep 3, 2010)

alababba said:


> ya fuck ya all, as usuall the only one that made any sense was Greengirl. Thanks Mame for that. Its working great for me and my girl, when she comes home i treat her like the Lady she is, we make sweet love, not just sex, love. For you fucken kids that might be somethin new. And when she's away i get my dick sucked by a kid that loves to do that thing, nothin wrong atall. No one gets hurt we all are adults. And he dont have any diseases as far as i can see, hes got good teeth and no sores on his mouth or anything.


AIDS doesnt express its self in the physical, but HIV does!!!!!!Bwahahahahaha. good luck maintaining ur health for the next 3 decades.......bwahahahahha


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Sep 3, 2010)

would you feel the same way if she was sucking cock that was up a dudes ass just before she "made love" to you?youre gay, thats your own biz, but you are a piece of shit for exposing your girl to shit. i hope she finds out.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Sep 3, 2010)

bahahahahahahahahaha! ADMIT IT TO YOUR GIRLFRIEND.......and thats the last i got to say about that.


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't believe this thread is still alive, lol


----------



## Wordz (Sep 3, 2010)

so how big is your cock?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

Wordz said:


> so how big is your cock?


 And this comes out your mouth i hope you are a female.


----------



## GreenGurl (Sep 3, 2010)

Howzer, I knew I liked you. 

Wyteberrywidow, you're exactly the guy I was taking about; I've read the bible seven times through you assumptive ass. And if you ever met me, you'd be falling all over yourself apologizing for that weenie shit talk you just spewed. Nerd, ya heard??? The funny thing is, you won't know until much later what an ass hat you are being. Good luck, tool.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

no if's, and's, or but's about it. if you let a guy suck your dick, your gay. 

and if you think letting a guy suck your dick is okay, then tell your girlfriend about it.also if a guy sucks your dick, it's not cheating??? what the fuck are you smoking??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no if's, and's, or but's about it. if you let a guy suck your dick, your gay.
> 
> and if you think letting a guy suck your dick is okay, then tell your girlfriend about it.also if a guy sucks your dick, it's not cheating??? what the fuck are you smoking??


It must be some out of this world hallucination shit.This guy is obviously crazy...LMFAO


----------



## don2009 (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys are craazy! lmao


----------



## don2009 (Sep 4, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No whats crazy is the green chick for coming trying to defend this fag and try to take cheapshots at me for pointing it out.


 Yeah I agree what you. Some ppl may agree with her too. IF YOUR GAY!LOL


----------



## herbavor (Sep 4, 2010)

dude have you checked your ph levels?? im sure that will fix your problems ...


----------



## Banditt (Sep 4, 2010)

roflroflroflrofl


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread's funny... in a sort of pathetic way. There's definitely some denial going on here: IMO the OP is cheating and is bisexual. It's funny how if a girl occasionally messes around with another girl, everyone seems fine calling her bi... but with a guy, he's a total fag who loves things up his ass. I don't get the problem with using the word 'bisexual'.

All of the name-calling little boys in this thread (who for some reason get all worked up and threatened when someone else isn't just like them) are a joke. They totally come off as 7th graders who are feeling a little insecure in their own sexuality. Still, I don't feel bad about the OP getting beat up here - he's cheating, and he's got a fucked up view on this whole thing. Especially the part about having no respect for the guy he's using, or for any gay people at all - no better than the other angry little boys in this thread.


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 4, 2010)

bad timing man


*Craigslist removes adult services section*

HARTFORD, Conn. &#8211; Craigslist has apparently closed the adult services section of its website, two weeks after 17 state attorneys general demanded it shut down the section.
The section had been replaced Saturday by a black and white "censored" logo.




 Craigslist did not immediately return an e-mail seeking comment.


Connecticut Attorney General Richard Blumenthal, one of the AGs who pressed for the change, said in a written statement that he welcomed the change and was trying to verify Craigslist's official policy going forward.
He said if it was doing the right thing voluntarily in response to the AGs, it could set a good example for others.


In an Aug. 24 letter, the state attorneys general said Craigslist should remove the section because it couldn't adequately block potentially illegal ads promoting prostitution and [COLOR=#366388 ! important][COLOR=#366388 ! important]child [COLOR=#366388 ! important]trafficking[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR].
(This version CORRECTS APNewsNow. Corrects spelling of 'white' in 2nd paragraph. Will be updated. This story is part of AP's general news and financial services.)


----------



## OutDaCloset (Sep 4, 2010)

alababba said:


> shiit some day, if you all live long enough, you might be adult enough to know that just because a guy sucks your dick, and you like it, dosnt make you gay. And if I were I dam well wodnt be afraid of it, but im not. I'v always liked the ladies. Shiit you all sound like that little fag i had down between my legs slurpen last nite.


I was just reading the above post that alababba made, and i thought of a line from a movie that made me die laughing..........."Fuck no!!!! Ain't nothin' gay bout gettin your dick sucked!..in fact, you's the ones gay for suckin my dick....." _Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay _hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OutDaCloset (Sep 4, 2010)

Banditt said:


> roflroflroflrofl


never mind roflroflroflrofl also............end of thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That is a sin man on man girl on girl.Go read the bible you raging bull dyke.


this thread is fucked.

first of all, OP, you are cheating. and you may not consider yourself bi, but you are. thirdly, your lack of respect for your partner and gays in general is disgusting.

secondly, everyone else on this thread showing such animosity towards someone else's sexuality, something that does not threaten or effect them in any way, should be reminded of the fact that you are on a weed growing website. ironic to find such a close minded group here.

thank you leothwyn and greengurl for bringing some civility to this. 

a reminder to all the people that are gay bashing, that you harbor such animosity is probably a sign of your own latent homo tendencies. people who are secure in their sexuality feel no need for such cruel, mean spirited attacks.

after reading this thread i could swear this site is filled with middle schoolers.


----------



## leirlic (Sep 4, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread is fucked.
> 
> first of all, OP, you are cheating. and you may not consider yourself bi, but you are. thirdly, your lack of respect for your partner and gays in general is disgusting.
> 
> ...


you're right unclebuck. but the dude uses the word "fag", that's degrading to gay people, like himself. so maybe some ppl are gay though and they're just calling him a fag. maybe its a gay thing so they're not really gay bashing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread is fucked.
> 
> first of all, OP, you are cheating. and you may not consider yourself bi, but you are. thirdly, your lack of respect for your partner and gays in general is disgusting.
> 
> ...


Yeah ok..whatever you say buddy...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

leirlic said:


> you're right unclebuck. but the dude uses the word "fag", that's degrading to gay people, like himself. so maybe some ppl are gay though and they're just calling him a fag. maybe its a gay thing so they're not really gay bashing.


i have one gay friend. she and her friends will often call each other gay (eg...you saw THAT movie? oh, that is sooo gay'), but in a way that detracts power and negative stigma from the word. it's like the difference between two black people greeting each other 'nigga' and a white person derogatorily calling a black person the same thing. the former takes power out of the word, the latter adds power to it.

i've never heard them call each other fags, just like i've never heard jews call each other kykes. and the OP doesn't have a particularly nice view on gays, he is using it degradingly, like many of the people on this thread clearly are.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I've heard gays call other gays faggots.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

i thought religions preached to 'treat others as you would like to be treated'....does the golden rule not apply to gays? 

nice comeback


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought religions preached to 'treat others as you would like to be treated'....does the golden rule not apply to gays?
> 
> nice comeback


 Religions say man on man is sin.Does that not apply to gays?????


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've heard gays call other gays faggots.


i'm sure it happens, just haven't heard it myself. i'm sure they don't use it in the mean-spirited way so many people here do...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Religions say man on man is sin.Does that not apply to gays.


suppose it is 'sinful' (despite the fact that it does not hurt you in any way).

doesn't your religion teach you to forgive sinners instead of demonizing them?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2010)

alibabba tell em, your not gay but your boyfriends asshole is. no disrespect to the op.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> suppose it is 'sinful' (despite the fact that it does not hurt you in any way).
> 
> doesn't your religion teach you to forgive sinners instead of demonizing them?


Not if they continue to sin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> alibabba tell em, your not gay but your boyfriends asshole is.


LMAO!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LMAO!!


 somebody wrote that on the wall about a dude i used to work with lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not if they continue to sin.


jesus said 'father forgive them, for they know not what they do' as they CONTINUED to persecute and kill him.

question: why are they sinners? if they are sinners, what direct harm are they doing to you by practicing their chosen sexuality in their own homes?

this ought to be fun...i'm pulling up a chair


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ask the guy who wrote it.
> And why are you so defensive about this?The guy is a fag thats that.


i would ask that guy, but he is either dead or imaginary. tell me why you personally believe that their act which does no harm to you is nonetheless sinful and why they deserve to burn in hell (if that is what you believe).

i am defensive because ideologies of hate like yours lead to the litany of hate crimes against gays and others in this world. 

why are you so defensive about homosexuality being a sin? do you enjoy knowing your rhetoric leads to physical harm onto peaceful people?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

Because man on man cannot reproduce it only causes death(aids,hiv etc.).That right there is enough for me not to like gays.Personally i dont give a fuck if my rhetoric leads to physical harm to fags they deserve it with their confused ass.Its one thing to keep that shit to yourself but posting it on a forum you are asking for others opinions and i stated mine.BIG FUCKING DEAL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Because man on man cannot reproduce it only causes death(aids,hiv etc.)....Personally i dont give a fuck if my rhetoric leads to physical harm to fags they deserve it.


i'm sure whatever holy book you read from fully endorses your hatred.

say, is this you? you sound like a wbc member


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

How did you know??


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Because man on man cannot reproduce.


you must really hate people who were born sterile (presumably as part of god's plan)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> you must really hate people who were born sterile (presumably as part of god's plan)


is that really aznsouljah in your avatar? and what's the reasoning? LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thank you.It makes me wonder if hes a queer as well.


try telling my wife that.

could it be that i don't condone hateful bigotry, whether it be twoards gays, blacks, women etc?

nope, i must be gay.

impeccable logic


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> removed


first, you might want to look back a few posts, i never defended the OP.

second, the caps really get the point through. 

third, my wife is sitting here laughing (and disgusted) at your homophobic hateful redneck ass. goes both ways


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that really aznsouljah in your avatar? and what's the reasoning? LOL


yep! http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1031841694&ref=ts

no reason, just having fun. the dude is legend! he has enlightened us all to our sheeply ways...lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

Tell your wife that you are defending a guy who admits to liking a man suck his dick and he still considers himself not gay.Im just pointing out the obvious.Females defend fags not men.


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)

So, I take it you're against sex with birth control, and infertile people having sex too? Sex is all about reproduction, right? How about straight people having oral sex? Doesn't do much in the way of reproduction as far as I know.


drewsb420 said:


> FEMALE AND MALE WERE MADE TO FUCK EACHOTHER TO REPRODUCE NOT MAN SUCKING ON ANOTHER MANS COCK AND FUCKING HIM IN THE ASS WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT LEAD TOO? YOU CANT REPRODUCE UR JUST A FUCKING QUEER THAT GOT RAISED IN THE WRONG NECK OF THE WOODS APPARENTLY LMAO


And, for anyone bitching about it being a sin... I love this letter to Dr. Laura:

Dear Dr. Laura

Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I
have learned a great deal from your show, and try to share that
knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend
the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind them that
Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.

I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the other
specific laws and how to follow them.

1. When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a
pleasing odor for the Lord - Lev.1:9. The problem is my neighbors.
They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?

2. I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in
Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair
price for her?

3. I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in
her period of menstrual cleanliness - Lev.15:19-24. The problem is,
how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offence.

4. Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and
female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend
of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can
you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?

5. I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus
35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated
to kill him myself?

6. A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an
abomination - Lev. 11:10, it is a lesser abomination than
homosexuality. I don.t agree. Can you settle this?

7. Lev. 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I
have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading
glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room
here?

8. Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair
around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev.
19:27. How should they die?

9. I know from Lev. 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes
me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?

10. My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev. 19:19 by planting two
different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing
garments made of two different kinds of thread (cotton/polyester
blend). He also tends to curse and blaspheme a lot. Is it really
necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town
together to stone them? - Lev.24:10-16. Couldn.t we just burn them to
death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with
their in-laws? (Lev.20:14)

I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident
you can help. Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is
eternal and unchanging.

Your devoted disciple and adoring fan,
Jack


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tell your wife that you are defending a guy who admits to liking a man suck his dick and he still considers himself not gay.Im just pointing out the obvious.Females defend fags not men.


you should go back and check post 106. never defended the dude. 

you really need to work on your reading comprehension. once you have improved it sufficiently, go back andre-read your holy book. pretty sure it would never defend yor stance of violence towards gays.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

If you are not defending him dont worry about what i say.As you only been quoting me.In fact go direct your shit to someone else because i dont need to hear and dont want to hear the shit you are saying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> So, I take it you're against sex with birth control, and infertile people having sex too? Sex is all about reproduction, right? How about straight people having oral sex? Doesn't do much in the way of reproduction as far as I know.


i love that letter!

amazing the type of filth that shows up on an anonymous message board.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If you are not defending him dont worry about what i say.As you only been quoting me.In fact go direct your shit to someone else because i dont need to hear and dont want to hear the shit you are saying.


i am worried about what you say. you openly advocate and defend violence against homosexuals. what have they ever done to you personally? or are you simply repressing latent homosexual tendencies yourself?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> So, I take it you're against sex with birth control, and infertile people having sex too? Sex is all about reproduction, right? How about straight people having oral sex? Doesn't do much in the way of reproduction as far as I know.
> 
> 
> And, for anyone bitching about it being a sin... I love this letter to Dr. Laura:
> ...


 funny read. I LOL'd when I read it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> you should go back and check post 106. never defended the dude.
> 
> you really need to work on your reading comprehension. once you have improved it sufficiently, go back andre-read your holy book. pretty sure it would never defend yor stance of violence towards gays.


 OMg..OMG.. Dude seriously, it does not have defend my stance it says the obvious No Man on Man.Its wrong.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> i am worried about what you say. you openly advocate and defend violence against homosexuals. what have they ever done to you personally? or are you simply repressing latent homosexual tendencies yourself?


 Oh yeah i have 3 sons a wife and a mistress and im repressing latent homosexual tendencies.Go bark up someone else tree because this one is not the 1 for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> removed


you are aware we are in the 'spirituality sexuality and philosophy' section, are you not?

go to one of the many other forums if you cannot handle the fact that something other than sloppy, drunken redneck sex exists in this world. by the way, you probably can't satisfy your lady. i would bet money on it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> i am worried about what you say. you openly advocate and defend violence against homosexuals. what have they ever done to you personally? or are you simply repressing latent homosexual tendencies yourself?


You should be worried about yourself sounds like you have feelings for fags.Go ahead and join the gay community.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh yeah i have 3 sons and a wife *and a mistress* and im repressing latent homosexual tendencies.Go bark up someone else tree because this one is not the 1 for you.


i'm sure being unfaithful to your wife is also A-OK in whatever holy book you subscribe to.

thou shalt not commit adultery (this commandment is optional)

ps - the OP also has lady and uses it as his defense as to why he is not gay! HA!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You should be worried about yourself sounds like you have feelings for fags.Go ahead and join the gay community.


i am worried about violence towards others...you know...THE GOLDEN RULE.

you really suck at this religion thing.

we are ALL god's children


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> OMg..OMG.. Dude seriously, it does not have defend my stance it says the obvious No Man on Man.Its wrong.


why is it wrong? they cause you no harm.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

At least i am not poking another guy or getting my dick sucked by one.WTF???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Go direct your shit to someone else because i dont need to hear and dont want to hear the shit you are saying.


Here you go just for you.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck I can satisfy my lady without even trying and I would do the same to Your lady gaurntee, please Shut the fuck up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> why is it wrong? they cause you no harm.


Why are you worried mind your business.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Why are you worried mind your business.


you put your opinion out on a public forum. if it is none of our business, don't post your violent and hateful message. keep it to yourself, you walking contradiction

being gay is a sin, but committing adultery isn't accrding to you...how do you justify that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> UncleBuck I can satisfy my lady without even trying and I would do the same to Your lady gaurntee, please Shut the fuck up.


 
the fact that you felt the need to defend yourself is proof enough for me as to the true facts of the matter! you would feel no need to defend yourself otherwise

thanks for so kindly asking me to shut the fuck up. very neighborly of you


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

whatever buddy..


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> removed


I seriously can't understand why people like this kid get their panties in such a bunch over people being gay. Some people are attracted to fat people or skinny people or people of a particular race. Some are drawn to odd dynamics in a relationship. Some like to be tied up and whipped. Some straight people like anal sex... There are all kinds of different preferences in relationships and sex. If they're not hurting anyone why the fuck should I (or you) care?! I wonder if someone can come up with a reason other than the reproduction angle (unless they're consistent and hate people who use birth control or get into oral sex) or the bullshit about it being a sin (see Dr. Laura letter above).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> you put your opinion out on a public forum. if it is none of our business, don't post your violent and hateful message. keep it to yourself, you walking contradiction


There was nothing i posted violent.I said he is a fag for letting a man suck his dick and he thought otherwise he is stupid..Please tell me where i went violent at since you love quoting me???
AND its directed to the op not you so again i say mind your business.The only time i said something to you was when you came in all defensive about it.I said yeah whatever and then you go off on your gay lawyer shit.I did not say i should kill him,fuck him up when i see him stab him shoot him.Please show me where i said that at.It looks like you are on my walking contradicting balls because you just keep quoting me.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

yo, im done here okay, i got my point across you wanna sit here and defend your little gay point of view than go ahead


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> I sorta fell bad about it but I was upfront from the begining.
> So
> has anyone else done this? I havent told any of my freinds, theyd think I was a fag, but it worked real good for me. And I can honestly tell my girlfreind that I never cheated on her, bonus.


 I think he is asking for others opinions on that right so yeah that is my business..DID i ask for your opinion no so there you jumping in someone else shit.Mind your own


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> There was nothing i posted violent....Please tell me where i went violent at since you love quoting me???....Please show me where i said that at.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Personally i dont give a fuck if my rhetoric leads to physical harm to fags they deserve it with their confused ass.


"all evil needs to succeed is for good men to do nothing"

i suppose you don't believe in honoring the ten commandments, specifically "thou shalt not commit adultery"...so why the fuck should you care about anything else in a holy book?

that's where you are a proponent of violence


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> There was nothing i posted violent.I said he is a fag for letting a man suck his dick and he thought otherwise he is stupid..Please tell me where i went violent at since you love quoting me???.


 Oh thats right because i did not say nothing threating in violence.So get off my tree kid and go somewhere else.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> "all evil needs to succeed is for good men to do nothing"
> 
> i suppose you don't believe in honring the ten commandments, specifically "thou shalt not commit adultery"...so why the fuck should you care about anything else in a holy book?
> 
> that's where you are a proponent of violence


O yeah that was violent.I said i was going to hurt him and actually you said that all i said was i dont give a fuck if it does lead to fags getting hurt they deserve it.Thats me being violent.Go look violent up in the dictionary i bet that will not even be the definition.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> DID i ask for your opinion no so there you jumping in someone else shit.Mind your own


that is barely understandable...

but let me reiterate: you posted on a PUBLIC FORUM. if it is none of anyone's business, save your hate for a PRIVATE SITUATION


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> O yeah that was violent.I said i was going to hurt him.


 
you didn't say you were going to hurt him.

you DID say you would express indifference in the face of evil.

indifference in the face of evil is worse than evil itself.


----------



## GreenGurl (Sep 5, 2010)

One last thing Alababba, I really hope you get to talk to a professional (counselor) about your situation; expressing yourself on this website is likely more harmful than helpful in the case you aren't actually talking about growing weed. Mostly I am just really sorry there have been so many mean spirited posts blindly attacking you; it's just not right (no matter what your religion may be, no healthy person wishes pain and suffering onto others).

To everyone: I guess as a newb I'm just really ignorant about the world this community lives in. I'm certainly learning our environments seem considerably varied (and not always progressive). So from this point forward, I'll have to keep in mind that for some peops, butt sex and fellatio (between men) are simply worse sins than hatred and violence. This should help me be kinder to you all, even when you say things I feel are horribly violent and ignorant (all IMPO of course; maybe in your world for example, hatred and violence are celebrated?). [Ephesians 4:18]

But anyway, I appreciate all the supportive posts and msgs I've gotten from so many of you. Makes me glad to know I'm not the only one thinking the same thing. LOL  Peace!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh yeah i have 3 sons a wife and *a mistress* and im repressing latent homosexual tendencies.Go bark up someone else tree because this one is not the 1 for you.


do you get to pick and choose what commandments you follow?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> you didn't say you were going to hurt him.
> 
> you DID say you would express indifference in the face of evil.
> 
> indifference in the face of evil is worse than evil itself.


So if i got this right me not caring what happens to a fag is expressing indifference in the face of evil.Me saying they deserve it with their confused ass is indifference in the face of evil.I should have paid attention more in school and church.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So if i got this right me not caring what happens to a fag is expressing indifference in the face of evil.Me saying they deserve it with their confused ass is indifference in the face of evil.I should have paid attention more in school and church.


you should have.

violence against god's children = evil
not caring about said violence = indifference in the face of evil

i don't buy into your religion BS, i'm just speaking a language you SHOULD understand

ps - what about your mistress in direct violation of the 10 commandments?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> do you get to pick and choose what commandments you follow?


It aint cheating if your wife knows.I should have mentioned that.Its only considered infidelity when your wife does not know And she knows clearly so i dont think its a sin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

damn! this thread is on fire tonight. everytime I refresh my browser, this thread is at the top of my subscribed threads. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It aint cheating if your wife knows.I should have mentioned that.


i didn't say cheatng, i said ADULTERY

*a·dul·ter·y* (




-d




l




t




-r




, -tr




) 
_n._ _pl._ *a·dul·ter·ies* Voluntary sexual intercourse between a married person and a partner other than the lawful spouse.

again, do you get to pick and choose what commandments you follow?


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

LOL ya motha fuckas lightin it up tonight!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It aint cheating if your wife knows.I should have mentioned that.Its only considered infidelity when your wife does not know And she knows clearly so i dont think its a sin.





UncleBuck said:


> you should have.
> 
> violence against god's children = evil
> not caring about said violence = indifference in the face of evil
> ...


Like i said i really dont care what you think so now your words are starting to bore me.I said i was all religious n shit.The only thing i said was being gay is a sin,Man on Man is a sin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't say cheatng, i said ADULTERY
> 
> *a·dul·ter·y* (
> 
> ...


 Which is considered infidelity and infidelity is when your partner does not know..SHE KNOWS.
Adultery, also called philandery or infidelity,


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> i thought this was gonna be a hot hooker story.. bummer





bajafox said:


> Same here, too many guy on guy threads these days...





Banditt said:


> bwahahahaha





notpatient said:


> on so many levels is this wrong, 1.if a man sucks your dicks it kinda makes you gay 2. you've invested 5 years with a women and if you told her what you did she would leave you. 3. this is not a homo site you prolly threw that shit out there so some other homo would see it and you could start a free fag hook up and ,,,, 4. To think for one second that what your doing is fair(to your partner/GF) your a fool and your parents did a horrible job raising you and you might need to seek counseling to get the shit in your dome untwisted





Hotsause said:


> Wow i thought you kept misstyping she. So yours a guy that got another guy on Craigs list to suck it up??????? Let me put it like this you are Gay..... I dont know what else to say this is a little out there for a supposed to be straght guy. Tell your girls you switched teams kuz that shits gay.......





upthearsenal said:


> guy on guy threads, weird haha. okay, well hopefully in the future you enjoy this site and contribute grow info.. either way, did you ask your gf if she was okay with it? to be fair, she is the only one who can judge if it were cheating or not. the fact you aren't considering yourself gay shouldn't matter, a homosexual act is homosexual even if someone is straight. and those post are always intended for NSA, so that kid shouldn't have let it get to him, not really your fault.





upthearsenal said:


> woah, why would you sign up here and this be your first post? it's rollitup, not suckitup. either way, who gives a fuck if some guy sucked your dick, you're kind of a shitty guy for doing that your girlfriend.





dangledo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK! take this gayness to a gay website.


DITO

that shit is gay as fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Which is considered infidelity and infidelity is when your partner does not know..SHE KNOWS.
> Adultery, also called philandery or infidelity,


whatever you need to convince yourself of to sleep at night...meanwhile you continue to SIN against the ten commandments.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man on Man is a sin.


and girl on girl is hot, right?

hahahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> and girl on girl is hot, right?
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahhah


just as long as the chicks are hot, sure! lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> whatever you need to convince yourself of to sleep at night...meanwhile you continue to SIN against the ten commandments.


Since you went and got it from the dictionary i can bet that it said adultery also known as philandery and infidelity.Infidelity is when you cheat on your spouse without her knowing.Like i stated she knows.So please got anything else to say.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Since you went and got it from the dictionary i can bet that it said adultery also known as philandery and infidelity.Infidelity is when you cheat on your spouse without her knowing.Like i stated she knows.So please got anything else to say.


no, it was a direct copy and paste, said nothing about infidelity. but since you are trying to make yourself morally inculpable through semantics i took the liberty of posting them for you. sorry jack, you still burn in hell for violating your ten commandments. i forgive you, as you know not what you do. perhaps this might be the time to change your ways and beg for forgiveness so you don't have to explain it to St. Peter at the gates

*in·fi·del·i·ty*

&#8194; &#8194;/&#716;&#618;n




f&#618;&#712;d&#603;l




&#618;




ti/  Show Spelled[in-fi-*del*-i-tee]  Show IPA 
*&#8211;noun, plural *-ties. 1. marital disloyalty; adultery. 

2. unfaithfulness; disloyalty. 

3. lack of religious faith, esp. Christian faith. 

4. a breach of trust or a disloyal act; transgression. 




*phi·lan·der*

&#8194; &#8194;/f&#618;&#712;læn




d&#601;r/  Show Spelled[fi-*lan*-der]  Show IPA 
*&#8211;verb (used without object) *(of a man) to make love with a woman one cannot or will not marry; carry on flirtations. 



Use *philanderer* in a Sentence


See images of *philanderer*


Search *philanderer* on the Web

*Origin: *
1675&#8211;85; < Gk _phílandros _one who loves (of a woman, loving her husband); see philo-, andro-; later used in fiction as a proper name for a lover, and appar. mistaken as &#8220;a man who loves&#8221;


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I agree.They are not spreading aids by licking eachothers stuff unless they got it from a fag.


but they can not beget children! how dare they!

(all they can do is raise adopted children, which could lead to less abortions, which i imagine you would support)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

What constitutes an act of infidelity varies between and within cultures and depends also on the type of relationship that exists between people. Even within an open relationship, infidelity may arise if a partner to the relationship acts outside of the understood boundaries of the relationship.
And my wife agrees to me just having 1 other girl.So it does not sound like im acting outside the boundaries of our open relationship.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> [
> 4. a breach of trust or a disloyal act; transgression.
> 


How is it a breach of trust when she knows,trusts me and she okay with it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What constitutes an act of infidelity varies between and within cultures and depends also on the type of relationship that exists between people. Even within an open relationship, infidelity may arise if a partner to the relationship acts outside of the understood boundaries of the relationship.
> And my wife agrees to me just having 1 other girl.So it does not sound like im acting outside the boundaries of our open relationship.


whatever you need to get to sleep at night.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 5, 2010)

man, such hatred.. it really is scary to think that tihs is the world we live in.. this is far as man has progressed in thousands of years.. sh4t, we really are in trouble..
i am glad that we do have people like ub and ganjagurl who bring a lil common sense to these issues.. thank you both..
of course, i think this guy is completely in the wrong.. i hate to think of the harm that he is doing to his innocent gf who thinks that she is in a mongomous relationship.. forget about the fact that he is sleeping with a guy, he's cheating on his gf, and that is wrong.. plain and simple.. who cares if its w a dude or a chic, or a chic with a dick? i surely don't.. why should i? is that going to make my life any different in one way or another? nada.. who cares.. i just feel bad for the gf, and tihnk he needs to be honest with her at the minimum.. tell her what he's been up to, and if she's ok with it, she can stick around if she wants to, and if she's not, she can bounce.. but he atleast needs to put that option in her hands..


----------



## grow space (Sep 5, 2010)

your an idiot my friend who started this thread..u have a beautiful women, that u have been together 4 5years, and u do this, fag yourself and let other dude suck u off, sorry, but that makes u gay and u do not deserve your woman..4 real man, i hope she dumps u cas what u are doing aint right in any aspect!IF U WANT TO BE A FUCKING HOMO THEN BE IT, BUT DONT DO THIS TO YOUR WOMAN!





no peace sign today


----------



## kemickels (Sep 5, 2010)

SoonCome said:


> Maybe he can suck GreenGurls cock.


dont you mean her strap-on


----------



## quinny248 (Sep 5, 2010)

This all happened in Belfast N.Ireland!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw the add on Gumtree ages ago & thought it was a wind up - apparently not! I doubt that there are many guys offering to suck cock & the way he described it just sounds exactly as the add was written. Not only that the op says "hey hey, slow down a wee bit", wee means small or little & is only really used in Scotland or N.Ireland.

I would bet money that this happened in Belfast.

hahahahahhahaahhaha

I CANT FUCKING BELIEVE HOW FUNNY THIS IS!!! 

ps reason for being on gumtree & looking through that section was because I was in the process of setting up a modelling agency.


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What constitutes an act of infidelity varies between and within cultures and depends also on the type of relationship that exists between people. Even within an open relationship, infidelity may arise if a partner to the relationship acts outside of the understood boundaries of the relationship.
> And my wife agrees to me just having 1 other girl.So it does not sound like im acting outside the boundaries of our open relationship.


You're the one who was talking about sin as a way to bitch about other people's personal relationships. If you're concerned about how relationships fit with what the bible says, then maybe you ought to apply that to your own before you whine about other people. I'm pretty sure the bible doesn't say that adultery is alright as long as the wife approves... though I think it does condone polygamy (not sure though). That could be you're loophole. Just marry the other one.

Seems like you're pretty open minded about relationships when it's convenient for you... too bad you can't apply that to other people. Especially, when what they are doing is not even hurting anyone. (I do realize that the OP is pretty much hurting everyone he is using, but there are plenty of monogamous gay people).


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> Okay, so I'm new here and just thought I'd throw this out to see what everyone thinks.
> I'v been living with my girlfreind for five years, and I'm crazy for her, aint no one else in my life but her.
> She just got a new job about a year ago, and is gone for two weeks and home for two weeks. So being a very horny guy and totally not into cheating, ever, I was sorta looking on craigs list just to see what was available just for fantasy, had no intention of ever screwing another woman. Just for jerk off fantasy, you know. You get a bit tired of just living at the gym to pass the time.
> So in casual conections there was an add for this fag that wanted to meet and suck off other men, so for kicks I email him, anyway he was all over it. All I had to do was show up wipp out my cock and he didnt expect nothen back, and I know that your pretty safe as far as sexual diseases go if your getting head and you dont have any open cuts on your dick. Long story short, I went he blew me and could he suck cock!! So this was a couple of months ago and I pick him up in my car he sucks me off and leaves its great.
> ...







when your girlfriend leaves town for those 2 weeks, she usually stops by here. she's as horny as you are.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> when your girlfriend leaves town for those 2 weeks, she usually stops by here. she's as horny as you are.


we've been waiting for you...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> You're the one who was talking about sin as a way to bitch about other people's personal relationships. If you're concerned about how relationships fit with what the bible says, then maybe you ought to apply that to your own before you whine about other people. I'm pretty sure the bible doesn't say that adultery is alright as long as the wife approves... though I think it does condone polygamy (not sure though). That could be you're loophole. Just marry the other one.
> 
> Seems like you're pretty open minded about relationships when it's convenient for you... too bad you can't apply that to other people. Especially, when what they are doing is not even hurting anyone. (I do realize that the OP is pretty much hurting everyone he is using, but there are plenty of monogamous gay people).


As long as its not gay you are damn right.


----------



## OutDaCloset (Sep 5, 2010)

i could have sworn the "cock-meat sandwhich" pic would end this thread for good............


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 5, 2010)

Man this thread exploded. I dont care one way or the other if OP is gay or even if he is cheating on his girl. And I think all the inflammatory language is hilarious. I would just be careful who I was letting suck my dick that I met on craigslist.


----------



## mygirls (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> Okay, so I'm new here and just thought I'd throw this out to see what everyone thinks.
> I'v been living with my girlfreind for five years, and I'm crazy for her, aint no one else in my life but her.
> She just got a new job about a year ago, and is gone for two weeks and home for two weeks. So being a very horny guy and totally not into cheating, ever, I was sorta looking on craigs list just to see what was available just for fantasy, had no intention of ever screwing another woman. Just for jerk off fantasy, you know. You get a bit tired of just living at the gym to pass the time.
> So in casual conections there was an add for this fag that wanted to meet and suck off other men, so for kicks I email him, anyway he was all over it. All I had to do was show up wipp out my cock and he didnt expect nothen back, and I know that your pretty safe as far as sexual diseases go if your getting head and you dont have any open cuts on your dick. Long story short, I went he blew me and could he suck cock!! So this was a couple of months ago and I pick him up in my car he sucks me off and leaves its great.
> ...


what a gay fuck for even emailing him..


----------



## mygirls (Sep 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> when your girlfriend leaves town for those 2 weeks, she usually stops by here. she's as horny as you are.


funny shit right there....lol hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> As long as its not gay you are damn right.


I think I'm damn right too.  I was calling you a hypocrite though (in case you missed it).
I'm curious though. Why the fuck do you care what other people do if it isn't hurting anyone? I think it's clear that the sin thing is bullshit (especially coming from you)... unless you're going to be consistent and take all of the ancient mythology teachings seriously (no touching pigskins, stone people who wear two types of fabric, slavery is alright, etc.). And, the reproduction argument only makes sense if you're against oral sex, contraception, jacking off, etc.. So what's left? I'm genuinely curious. Why the fuck do you even care? Do you get your panties in a bunch over any other differences that people have in their sexual/relationship preferences (straights who like anal, whipping, roleplaying, etc.)? Do you think that is any of your business?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I think I'm damn right too.  I was calling you a hypocrite though (in case you missed it).
> I'm curious though. Why the fuck do you care what other people do if it isn't hurting anyone? I think it's clear that the sin thing is bullshit (especially coming from you)... unless you're going to be consistent and take all of the ancient mythology teachings seriously (no touching pigskins, stone people who wear two types of fabric, slavery is alright, etc.). And, the reproduction argument only makes sense if you're against oral sex, contraception, jacking off, etc.. So what's left? I'm genuinely curious. Why the fuck do you even care? Do you get your panties in a bunch over any other differences that people have in their sexual/relationship preferences (straights who like anal, whipping, roleplaying, etc.)? Do you think that is any of your business?


Why the fuck are you focused on me.I dont care what you have to say im not gay so go find someone else who wants to hear your shit.You can call me a hypocrite all you want it wont bother me none.I dont lose no sleep over it.So please do like i told the other dude and go bark up another tree because this 1 is not for you.


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you might be confusing private messages with posts on a forum. If you wanted your message to JUST go to the OP, then you should have used a PM. If you're going to throw a bunch of hypocritical crap out there on the forum, then you can expect replies. Of course, if you can't think of a reasonable response when people call you out on your bullshit, you're free to ignore it or just post something like _'Am i any of your business???No so dont worry about me kid' _


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

No pm needed.The op asked a question i answered with how i feel about it.Thats that.If u asked a question i will answer it.We are not talking about me i did not ask no question therefore i dont need you trying to correct me on shit.Go help your kids with homework or something.I dont need your help.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Sep 5, 2010)

lol this is the gayes shit ive read in a while


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No pm needed.The op asked a question i answered with how i feel about it.Thats that.If u asked a question i will answer it.We are not talking about me i did not ask no question therefore i dont need you trying to correct me on shit.Go help your kids with homework or something.I dont need your help.


It's a public forum. If someone posts here asking how to get rid of mites and I tell them to pour gasoline all over their plants, guess what... people will respond to my post, and say it's a stupid idea. That's how forums work.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> It's a public forum. If someone posts here asking how to get rid of mites and I tell them to pour gasoline all over their plants, guess what... people will respond to my post, and say it's a stupid idea. That's how forums work.


You said what you said thats that.I really dont care how you feel about how i feel.So ill just leave it alone.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

can you believe they took all the whores off craigslist?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I think you might be confusing private messages with posts on a forum. If you wanted your message to JUST go to the OP, then you should have used a PM. If you're going to throw a bunch of hypocritical crap out there on the forum, then you can expect replies. Of course, if you can't think of a reasonable response when people call you out on your bullshit, you're free to ignore it or just post something like _'Am i any of your business???No so dont worry about me kid' _


 Being that just been edited i didnt see all of this.Im throwing a bunch of hypocritical shit because i said the bible says man on man is wrong.Also because i said it spreads death(aids hiv etc).You are mad at me because i have 1 wife and a girl i fuck when i want too which my wife knows about and 3 sons and now you are trying to flip this on me.Get the fuck outta here that just made me laugh.Ya kids these days man.Like i said whats done is done and I dont care how you feel about me because i didnt post my problem the op did so direct your shit to him.Thank you and 1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> can you believe they took all the whores off craigslist?


 It was bound to happen.A couple whores were found dead from dates on craigslist.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

you 2 should get a room. maybe explore some butt sex or something.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It was bound to happen.A couple whores were found dead from dates on craigslist.


those weren't mine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ya kids these days man.


you adultering bible thumpers these days.

i bet if you were gay you would find adultery sinful.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you 2 should get a room. maybe explore some butt sex or something.


Nah im good.I dont do that butt stuff.Straight vaginal exams for me.LMFAO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

UncleBuck said:


> you adultering bible thumpers these days.
> 
> i bet if you were gay you would find adultery sinful.


Damn you are still talking to and quoting me wow.I bet i dont care what you think...


----------



## alababba (Sep 5, 2010)

Wyteberrywidow, your so obvious latent homo it makes me laugh. Your probably sitting in front of your computer jerken off to my posts. I dont know what i am, but whatever it is its honest. 
Shiit when i was a kid it was the big joke with us boys, how the paster used to like to sit us on his lap, and he'd get a big raggen hard on. Come on everyone knows pasters and religious men are there because they can use their power to try do boys. You probably know that from personal experience hey wytecherry?
As Shakespeare once said "me thinks he doth protest too much" Ya I'm probably better schooled than most of you pathetic shits. Oh and the kid that sucks my dick calls himself a little faggot, and he likes it when i call him that so go figure.


----------



## fruitrollup (Sep 5, 2010)

i had the hottest whore one time dressed up like a nurse huge tits i fucked the shit out of her for an hour straight


----------



## alababba (Sep 5, 2010)

I am what i am, unlike you who pretends to be who you arnt. And you know thats the truth, {latent homo, latent homo!!!!}


----------



## DudleyC (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow. It is still cheating! regardless of gender. idiot.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> I am what i am, unlike you who pretends to be who you arnt. And you know thats the truth, {latent homo, latent homo!!!!}


Ok and that comes out of the mouth from a a guy who thinks he not a real homo.
Im married i have 3 sons and a girlfriend.Unlike you i will never let a guy suck my dick.


----------



## upthearsenal (Sep 5, 2010)

well, i'm sure starting this thread was a great way to start your rollitup adventure, but don't trip man. enjoy life whether it's with a man sucking your dick or a woman. it really shouldn't matter... just keep in mind there are better outlets for things like this, and one where there are tons of homophobes is not one.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 5, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ok and that comes out of the mouth from a a guy who thinks he not a real homo.
> Im married i have 3 sons and a girlfriend.Unlike you i will never let a guy suck my dick.


CASE CLOSED 
ala now matter what you say the fact remains YOUR GAY i could understand if you were doing 100 years in jail THEN i could have some sempathy but you are a grown ass man who is free to do what you want in this world and you choose to stick you dick in another mans mouth. YOUR GAY why dont you go find your priest because he obviously turned you out. PEACE


----------



## alababba (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes time to call it quits. Its like trying to explain the string theory to a kindergarden class. 
And I am enjoying my life, i got a women i love we support each other. And the best part she's pregnant with my kid. How sweet is that. Oh and a guy who likes to give me head. Thats gona be real important when me and my lady cant have comfortable sex anymore.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> Yes time to call it quits. Its like trying to explain the string theory to a kindergarden class.
> And I am enjoying my life, i got a women i love we support each other. And the best part she's pregnant with my kid. How sweet is that. Oh and a guy who likes to give me head. Thats gona be real important when me and my lady cant have comfortable sex anymore.


the kid's gonna be real important when your girlfriend finds out you're gay.

go tell her right now what you do when she's gone. let's see how much she really loves you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> Yes time to call it quits. Its like trying to explain the string theory to a kindergarden class.
> And I am enjoying my life, i got a women i love we support each other. And the best part she's pregnant with my kid. How sweet is that. Oh and a guy who likes to give me head. Thats gona be real important when me and my lady cant have comfortable sex anymore.


Did you tell her this or are you still dodging the bullet?


----------



## don2009 (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> Yes time to call it quits. Its like trying to explain the string theory to a kindergarden class.
> And I am enjoying my life, i got a women i love we support each other. And the best part she's pregnant with my kid. How sweet is that. *Oh and a guy who likes to give me head. Thats gona be real important when me and my lady cant have comfortable sex anymore.*


 GAY, GAY, GAY!!!!!!!!! Poor lady and kid! That sucks  Dont let no dude suck your dick man get a chick bro. Get it together. Your family will be so disapointed in you, if you cheat with a girl, let alone a guy. Just gross.


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 5, 2010)

I totally agree with notpatient what you did was wrong that is cheating its called oral sex its a sexual incounter comming from a chick who just got out of a 3 year relationship with a pos like you I hope that girl wises up kicks your queer ass to the curb and btw how would you feel if your girl was out doing the same you don't have a fantasy you are missing a chromosone if you think your just shallow gene pool perhaps?


----------



## DudleyC (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with Don... I am not homophobic, But you are really not thinking straight... get it?


----------



## alababba (Sep 5, 2010)

I was thinking of telling her. But now is sure not the time, and things are getting tricky. I told the guy i was seeing that thats it, dont contact me again, its over. Well now he's threatening to kill himself if I stop seeing him. Shit, it was suppose to be noncommittal, fuchen guy. 
Anyway he dosnt know anything about me so I changed my account on Craigs list and canceled all my email accounts so he cant get in contact. I'm gona have to dump his ass anyway when my girl gets matternity leave. I told him we were having a kid, know what he said? " Oh god that turns me on so much that your gona be a daddy". Shiit, i dont need his gay ass around, that for sure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> I was thinking of telling her. But now is sure not the time, and things are getting tricky. I told the guy i was seeing that thats it, dont contact me again, its over. Well now he's threatening to kill himself if I stop seeing him. Shit, it was suppose to be noncommittal, fuchen guy.
> Anyway he dosnt know anything about me so I changed my account on Craigs list and canceled all my email accounts so he cant get in contact. I'm gona have to dump his ass anyway when my girl gets matternity leave. I told him we were having a kid, know what he said? " Oh god that turns me on so much that your gona be a daddy". Shiit, i dont need his gay ass around, that for sure.


how much do you pay this guy to suck your dick?


----------



## undertheice (Sep 5, 2010)

i'm not sure why you chose to subject us all to this sordid little confession. maybe you are so in need of attention that you'll go to any lengths for it or you're starting to doubt your sexual preference and thought you might get some reinforcement of your masculinity here. hopefully you did it because somewhere in the back of your little mind you realize just what an immature scumbag you've been and this is the only atonement your ego would allow you. what i do know is that in the space of less than a week you've managed to show the members of these boards your lack of self-control, your total absence of any capacity for introspection and an ego that somehow allows you to completely disregard the trust needed to maintain a relationship and the well-being of the woman who is destined to bear your child.

get a clue, buy a vowel or whatever it is you need to do to get yourself under control. unlike quite a few of the folks here, i don't think you are bi-sexual in the truest sense of the word. you seem to have no desire to reciprocate the pleasure you receive from this guy and i don't doubt that you barely even see him as human. i wouldn't be too proud of this, it shows us all how self-centered your universe is and how unfit you are to help raise the child you are about to bring into this world. i think you'd better do some serious growing up in the intervening months. you might start with a heartfelt confession to the mother of your child. she has the right to know what kind of man she's involved with, whether it's convenient for you or not. all lies, whether outright or mere sins of omission, come out eventually and the longer they are buried, the more they fester. if you are man enough to confess, consider yourself lucky if she doesn't kick you to the curb and expect to spend a good part of the rest of your life making up for the fact that you *did* cheat on her and were too self-absorbed to even realize it.


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 5, 2010)

alababba said:


> I was thinking of telling her. But now is sure not the time, and things are getting tricky. I told the guy i was seeing that thats it, dont contact me again, its over. Well now he's threatening to kill himself if I stop seeing him. Shit, it was suppose to be noncommittal, fuchen guy.
> Anyway he dosnt know anything about me so I changed my account on Craigs list and canceled all my email accounts so he cant get in contact. I'm gona have to dump his ass anyway when my girl gets matternity leave. I told him we were having a kid, know what he said? " Oh god that turns me on so much that your gona be a daddy". Shiit, i dont need his gay ass around, that for sure.


There is necer going to be a good time to tell her and your an idiot if you think there will be a good time plain and simple your a prick you claim to love this girl and respect her but you are showing the untimate disrespect and "letting a man suck your dick doesn't make you gay" hmm where have I heard that oh yeah my ex who sucked a guys dick for a ride and liked it needless tosay I dumped his ass and he is a fag so imo your wasting your time your a pick and this girl deserves better I vote for castration of this moron who's with me?


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Sep 5, 2010)

yo dude dont listen to these haters. its not gay if the balls dont touch


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 5, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


> yo dude dont listen to these haters. its not gay if the balls dont touch


Doesn't matter if your pitching or catching your still playing the game and btw this scum bag deserves hate not for being gay hey that's his perogative but for what he is doing his denial of he bisexuality can really harm that girl and that baby this guy he meets up with is dirty and probably has done this a lot and the idiot thinks since the fag shows no signs of std that means he doeant have it how about doing some research buddy most times you can't tell by looking at a person he could be passing something on to the helpless unborn child


----------



## uberdank (Sep 5, 2010)

im not like a scientist or anything, but if u let another dude suck youre dick, im pretty sure that makes you gay


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

want to know how to tell if you're gay?




look at your penis. if it's in some other dude's mouth. then you are gay.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Sep 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> want to know how to tell if you're gay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! awesome.


----------



## DudleyC (Sep 6, 2010)

=] hahahaa thank you!


----------



## don2009 (Sep 6, 2010)

I bet his girl is pregnant by the affair she is having with another guy out of town. LOL! What comes around goes around.


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 6, 2010)

don2009 said:


> I bet his girl is pregnant by the affair she is having with another guy out of town. LOL! What comes around goes around.


Hahaha I hope for that kids sake its not him his gene pool is as shallow as a dew drop


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 6, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> this scum bag deserves hate not for being gay hey that's his perogative but for what he is doing *his denial of he bisexuality can really harm that girl and that baby* this guy he meets up with is *dirty* and probably has done this a lot and the *idiot thinks since the fag shows no signs of std* that means he doeant have it how about doing some research buddy most times you can't tell by looking at a person *he could be passing something on to the helpless unborn child*



wow homophobic much?

you sure do throw insults around a lot, wonder how long youll last at this forum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2010)

alababba said:


> I was thinking of telling her. But now is sure not the time, and things are getting tricky. I told the guy i was seeing that thats it, dont contact me again, its over. Well now he's threatening to kill himself if I stop seeing him. Shit, it was suppose to be noncommittal, fuchen guy.
> Anyway he dosnt know anything about me so I changed my account on Craigs list and canceled all my email accounts so he cant get in contact. I'm gona have to dump his ass anyway when my girl gets matternity leave. I told him we were having a kid, know what he said? " Oh god that turns me on so much that your gona be a daddy". Shiit, i dont need his gay ass around, that for sure.


 I think you are forgetting you are a gay ass too.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Sep 6, 2010)

I am extremely appalled by the amount of negativity and discrimination here on this thread...Needless to say that what the OP did was wrong, but that does not mean you guys have to reply with such offensive remarks...

SLB


----------



## andar (Sep 6, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> This thread's funny... in a sort of pathetic way. There's definitely some denial going on here: IMO the OP is cheating and is bisexual. It's funny how if a girl occasionally messes around with another girl, everyone seems fine calling her bi... but with a guy, he's a total fag who loves things up his ass. I don't get the problem with using the word 'bisexual'.
> 
> All of the name-calling little boys in this thread (who for some reason get all worked up and threatened when someone else isn't just like them) are a joke. They totally come off as 7th graders who are feeling a little insecure in their own sexuality. Still, I don't feel bad about the OP getting beat up here - he's cheating, and he's got a fucked up view on this whole thing. Especially the part about having no respect for the guy he's using, or for any gay people at all - no better than the other angry little boys in this thread.


 your dumb thats why everyone on this thread gave the op so much shit is because he was cheating and didnt think so getting his dick sucked by another guy and saying hes not gay, pretty much everything he said is fucked up. theres nothing wrong with telling someone who is wrong that they are wrong. you even agreed with everyone- when you said i dont feel bad about the op getting beat up here hes cheating and has a fucked up view..... so how does that make you different than any of these ängry little 7th grade boys , as you call them? you are confused


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 6, 2010)

andar said:


> your dumb thats why


 Oh man, that's great! You're calling me dumb, and you couldn't even spell more than half of the words right. LOL.

Sorry if I confused you (though I do understand why that might be the case). Let me try to simplify it for you. I'm going to use some words with more than two syllables, so if you have any problems, just take your time and sound the words out. You can do it.

Yes, he is cheating. Cheating is bad. Yes, he is bi. Saying he's straight while he has another guy suck his dick is ridiculous. 

Now for the tricky part... Even though I think that those things are true, I still think that all of the comments like '_fuck off you buttfucking queer'_ or _'someone should murder this faggot'_ are fucked up. (I might not have the exact wording, but I think _even you_ can get my point). Also, a lot of the comments were made toward gay people in general - not just this guy... and they sounded like the kind of shit you'd expect from a seventh grader and/or someone who is not so secure in their own sexuality. 



andar said:


> everyone on this thread gave the op so much shit is because he was cheating and didnt think so getting his dick sucked by another guy and saying hes not gay, pretty much everything he said is fucked up. theres nothing wrong with telling someone who is wrong that they are wrong. you even agreed with everyone- when you said i dont feel bad about the op getting beat up here hes cheating and has a fucked up view..... so how does that make you different than any of these ängry little 7th grade boys , as you call them? you are confused


----------



## rene112388 (Sep 6, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> wow homophobic much?
> 
> you sure do throw insults around a lot, wonder how long youll last at this forum


Actually I'm not homophobic at all as I said my view pertain to his ignorance and how self asorbed he is he know he is wrong yet he continues the lie to this girl and as I said he is very uneducated in regards to stds his pride in cheating on his pregnant girl discusts me he asked for opinions he got them and btw I do just fine here though nost people i have had dealing with haven't displayed such iggnorance


----------



## eyelessism (Sep 6, 2010)

alababba said:


> I'm not gay .


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaha


----------



## green.budz (Sep 6, 2010)

guys are being bastards , leave him alone . this isnt the thread , nor the site to post that subject matter .whats done is done . answer the man or dont , but theres no reason to belittle him . the best thing that could of happened would be a mod. stepped in and closed the thread . it seems someone changed the op's original title from craigs list sex , and added homosexual .*sigh* just end this thread and stop the hate


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 6, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> I am extremely appalled by the amount of negativity and discrimination here on this thread...Needless to say that what the OP did was wrong, but that does not mean you guys have to reply with such offensive remarks...
> 
> SLB


Word

Who gives a shit if the guy likes to get hummers from another guy?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

green.budz said:


> guys are being bastards , leave him alone . this isnt the thread , nor the site to post that subject matter .whats done is done . answer the man or dont , but theres no reason to belittle him . the best thing that could of happened would be a mod. stepped in and closed the thread . it seems someone changed the op's original title from craigs list sex , and added homosexual .*sigh* just end this thread and stop the hate


well the new title is definitely more accurate. and why the need to close the thread? just don't follow if you find it offensive.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Sep 6, 2010)

DownOnWax said:


> Word
> 
> Who gives a shit if the guy likes to get hummers from another guy?


Real...Makes me reconsider my membership to this site...

SLB


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

wow, some other mod is lurking? and being funny? 

cool.


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 6, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Real...Makes me reconsider my membership to this site...
> 
> SLB


There are some good people on here man. 

Im not gay but I do have friends who are, like I tell them "You can be gay as shit with anyone you want, just be str8 with me".


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 6, 2010)

I love that fact that this thread has not gotten closed down. Especially since FDD is right above me. lol


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 6, 2010)

Im surprised also that this thread is still around. 

Glad though since I see how some people think...


----------



## cannabucks (Sep 6, 2010)

why the fuck did this thread get so much post? just shows ya anything with sex in it gets alot of attention......lets all have a big orgy...mary janes the bitch...light me up mother fuckers...........


----------



## Serapis (Sep 6, 2010)

homegrown&smoked said:


> was his name aznsouljah27 by any chance?


roflmao!!!!


----------



## Serapis (Sep 6, 2010)

The fact that the dude bought you jeans is an indicator he is in to you. The fact you feel guilty for making him cry but not for cheating on your girl makes me think you like to be sucked off by other guys. I'm not going to judge you like so many here already have, however I would suggest you do some soul searching. If you honestly don't feel like you have cheated, tell your girl what has been going on and ask her if she would like a tongue job from a strange woman on craig's. After all, it isn't really cheating right? 

Just don't get to upset if she leaves you for the other girl.... they do that shit.


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 6, 2010)

Whoa, he macrame'd himself a pair of Jean Shorts?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 6, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> I love that fact that this thread has not gotten closed down. Especially since FDD is right above me. lol


 i think he stepped down from those duties.


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 6, 2010)

Did he also bake him a loaf of sourdough bread and make him spinach dip?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

craigslist has closed their whore section. none of this matters anymore.


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> craigslist has closed their whore section. none of this matters anymore.


Well that's a shame


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 7, 2010)

Gay. Well, maybe.....if you didn't look them in the eye, it doesn't count. Nah dude, I'm just messin' - you're totally gay. From one homo to another, congrats. Welcome to the club, your membership card, welcome packet, lisp, and toaster oven will arrive soon.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL ha ha ha ha omg what a loser! why the fuck would you let another guy anywhere near you meat. Dude, that in its self makes you a homo lol, And 'YES' you did kinda cheat by doing that behind your girlfriends back, If it was a girl or a bloke sucking you off, and your girlfriend found out she'd consider it cheating, and after being together for 5 years you should have been true to her, not getting head from strangers, expecially not from men, Kinda makes you creepy! Well done...Know you have to live with the guilt and that 'WILL' effect your relationship if not instantly definatley in the long run. And whoever you tell will judge you and tell you the same 'its fuckin wrong man! Your 99% on a downward spiral, to becoming a fully fledged fag, Whats next..your gunna take a leaf outta George Michaels book and start hanging around in public toilets comparing your dicks with other like minded losers, and staring over the cubicals etc...You people make me feel sick, Your wife/girlfriend should leave you! This is my 1st and last message on this thread, cant believe you fucked up you should punch yourself in the face its the least you deserve. NOT COOL - STELTHY


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2010)

word to your mother....


----------



## ChronicTron (Sep 9, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> Gay. Well, maybe.....if you didn't look them in the eye, it doesn't count. Nah dude, I'm just messin' - you're totally gay. From one homo to another, congrats. Welcome to the club, your membership card, welcome packet, lisp, and toaster oven will arrive soon.


Hahahahahah

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOrgnadrnknjk bjkvbjfjhbierabgsbnionbjaenfrjebnvbjsbnjubuirvrnavdnbjinfdsjkvnfdjkv rnjinrevrnvionviorenviorjigorjindfikobnsbnibniof'dnbf;sdnb;fndbsjnb;fds bfjksbn;fdnbj;fndbjknfsbjknfbknfjkdsbnjkfbjfdnsbjknfjkbsfbjnsbjk;njkfsbjkfnbjkdsn 
lisp and toaster oven will arrive soon 

P.S. hope u dont give her the HIV


----------



## herbavor (Sep 11, 2010)

OutDaCloset said:


> "Fuck no!!!! Ain't nothin' gay bout gettin your dick sucked!..in fact, you's the ones gay for suckin my dick....." _Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay _hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


[video=youtube;_G9ta7AHsIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G9ta7AHsIU[/video]

just for a video reference..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 11, 2010)

You cheated. Period. Any type of sexual contact without your girlfriend's prior knowledge and consent with another person is cheating. You think you're pretty safe because he just blew you, huh? Well, here's what I found.
http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/news/stds_can_be_transmitted_through_oral_sex_as_well.htm
*STDs can be transmitted through oral sex as well *

Oral sex is becoming an increasingly common practice especially in at University campuses because of the belief that it is safer. However, unprotected oral sex carries risk of STDs such as oral herpes, throat Chlamydia, yeast infection, gonorrhea, syphilis, hepatitis A, hepatitis E, HIV and HPV. Herpes I, Herpes II and Chlamydia are the most common diseases passed on through oral sex. Preventative strategies for STD transmission involve ensuring that the partner is not infected, using protection which is available even for oral sex and avoid any sort of sex during infectious stages of the condition. Studies show that up to 25% of college students have an STD of which HPV, herpes and Chlamydia are the most common. 
*Source:* summary of medical news story as reported by The Stanford Daily








And guess what...condoms DO NOT protect against HPV,as it is transmitted by any skin to skin contact. While HPV may not do much to you, it is the main cause of cervical cancer in women. The fact that you committed a homosexual act in and of itself isn't the bad thing...it's that you engaged in a sexual encounter behind your girlfriend's back. She didn't even have a choice whether or not she wanted to play genital Russian roulette.You made the choice for her without her consent. If you'd had an open relationship and your girl agreed to be nonmonogamous, then I say as long as you're not hurting anyone, go for it. But you lied and sneaked around behind her back and then tried to justify it by saying it wasn't cheating because you didn't reciprocate and it wasn't a woman. I'm sorry, but that's just selfish. You only thought of your own satisfaction and didn't think about the consequences of what you had done might be. So now your girlfriend might be infected with some std or sti... possibly a "silent" one like HPV which may end up killing her in the end. But maybe she'll get lucky and there was no bullet in the chamber this time.Maybe. Hope you think about that the next time you get a hardon.What's wrong with jerking off?


alababba said:


> Okay, so I'm new here and just thought I'd throw this out to see what everyone thinks.
> 
> I'v been living with my girlfreind for five years, and I'm crazy for her, aint no one else in my life but her.
> She just got a new job about a year ago, and is gone for two weeks and home for two weeks. So being a very horny guy and totally not into cheating, ever, I was sorta looking on craigs list just to see what was available just for fantasy, had no intention of ever screwing another woman. Just for jerk off fantasy, you know. You get a bit tired of just living at the gym to pass the time.
> ...


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, lots of moralists here.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh fuck me 
what are you putting it up here for?
This site is weed weed weed food weed dude
and you are cheating on ya girl and could be gay too


----------



## potroast (Sep 11, 2010)

That's enough.



closed.


----------

